# Show of hands - no ovulation after MC



## blueeyedgirl1

Hello all,

Unfortunately I'm one of the women who is NOT more fertile immediately following a MC. I'm on CD31 today and have not ovulated, although I am spotting and AF will be here probably tomorrow or the day after.

Anyone else not ovulate for a while after your MC? How long was it until you started ovulating again? 

The averages I'm finding whilst surfing the 'net seem to be about 2-3 cycles.

Edited to add: I've had one AF after the MC so far. Thought I ovulated about 16 days before that AF but am going off EWCM as didn't do OPKs as we weren't TTC until after 1st AF. AF which I think is about to start will be 2nd AF since MMC.


----------



## SilverFair

I'm not sure if I ovulated or not, but I'm guessing not. I've been trying this thing called the Ovulite that tests your saliva for estrogen. It hasn't given me a true fertile reading until just this past weekend. Plus, aside from some spotting, I didn't get my period until almost 9 weeks after my miscarriage. Even then, it was super light over the course of about 9 days. I think my body has been totally screwed up :( It'll be 3 months tomorrow since my miscarriage (2 months since confirmation that my hcg was below 5), so I'm hoping I really did ovulate a couple days ago! By chance we DTD the night before and then again the following morning (couldn't do it the day of because we were traveling and visiting family). So, in a couple weeks I should hopefully have a BFP or a normal period. That would be wonderful! Good luck on your journey, blueeyedgirl!


----------



## babybell

I don't think I ovulated after my MMC. It was 11 looooong weeks before a very very light AF arrived. 14 days later I O'd and I am now officially in the 2WW :)
Hope your cycles return to normal soon


----------



## Starry Night

Hi. It took me 5 months to ovulate. I had about 3 or 4 AFs after my mc that were on really, really short cycles and they were weird, spotty things with blackish clots. Then I had a looooong cycle where I didn't ovulate until CD50-something. Luckily, I caught that eggie. 

Some girls get back to normal right away, others don't. I hope you're one who does go back to normal soon. Waiting is KILLER. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

Thanks everyone. I've resigned myself to just having to wait. Probably a good thing that we've gone back to WTT for a bit, at least I won't get as stressed out about ovulating and needing to catch the egg, etc. Hopefully by the time we can go back to TTC, my body will have sorted itself out!


----------



## MissMaternal

I have no idea if i have ovulated, but i would guess not, seeing as it's nearly 16 weeks since my latest miscarriage and i am still waiting for my first period :(


----------



## truthbtold

Af returned exactly 5 weeks after my delivery. Lasted 5 days like usual. Cycle 1 was 25/26 days like usual but I don't think I ovulated. So I'm on ttc cycle 2, cd 5. I'm taking soy ISO and I'm armed with Opk and a BT. Hopefully I will O this cycle.


----------



## truthbtold

Af returned exactly 5 weeks after my delivery. Lasted 5 days like usual. Cycle 1 was 25/26 days like usual but I don't think I ovulated. So I'm on ttc cycle 2, cd 5. I'm taking soy ISO and I'm armed with Opk and a BT. Hopefully I will O this cycle.


----------



## Starstryder

Yeah, one of the unlucky as well...my doc though made it seem that not ovulating is more common than not.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all... 
Sorry for your losses :hugs:
I had a D and C 30th Nov and got AF 27th Dec Then TTC AF 24th Jan and TTC then AF 18th Feb and its on it way out but this AF was diffrent heavy and clotty (tmi) and ewcm?? Werid :wacko:
All the other were lightish... so I hoping this is good and Im cleared out I have got all most pos opk last month... so up for opk-ing and temp this time round....
Lots of Baby dust you all!


----------



## grandbleu

One of my friends on this forum had issues not ovulating and having funky periods which in the end were not real periods following her loss...she finally got some help and her doctor checked her hormone levels specifically estrogen and progesterone and they were way off which is why she was not ovulating. She's taking some supplements now and is finally not only feeling physically better but emotionally as well since hormones really do effect us in all ways. Good luck.


----------



## Tigereyes1745

Hi. I know this is an old post but I'm kind of hoping some of you ladies might still be around and with happy endings! I had a mmc in June and an ERPC. It's now November and I know I haven't ovulated. I've been temping and using OPKs. Not even a faint line on ov test and pretty confident with temping. I've been to GP and bounced backwards and forwards with hospital but no help so far. Been spotting constantly since August. So it's 5 months now and feeling so sad and frustrated :( Any ideas?


----------



## Egyptiangirl

Hi Tigereyes1745,

I've just been stalking various threads on here looking for similar answers too. I miscarried at 11 weeks back in June also and my cycles have been off ever since. I temp and have been using opks but I don't think I'm ovulating. My temps are all over the place and if they rise it's several days after a positive opk. Then I'm spotting at random times throughout my cycle, most of the time to be honest! I'm convinced this is a simple hormone imbalance but haven't had the guts to go to my gp yet as I'm afraid I'll just get the brush off. Problem is, I'm almost 39 and although I have a little boy, I was hoping for a second and not a huge gap but now it's just getting wider and wider!! What has your go said to you about what could be causing the problem?


----------

